# No More Bubbles?????



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Well I Recently Bought A New Air Pump From Petsmart Which Was A Top Fin Air Pump. I Hooked It Up With My Bubble Wand Which Was Also Bought From Petsmart. When I Hooked Up Everything, No Bubbles Were Coming Out.*frown I Took Out The Tube, And Air Was Still Coming Out. 
My Question Is, Why Isnt There Any Bubbles Coming Out?!?! Please Help!!!!*n1

P.s. The air pump is working so the problem mite be the bubble wand.......
*frown*frown*frown*frown*frown*frown*frown*frown*frown*frown


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Is there a screw type thing at the other end of the bubble wand?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

See if the motor has an adjustor OR a plug put in the suction on the motor.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If air is coming out of the pump, then the problem lies within the airstone, possible kink in the line as well?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Take the bubble wand off the hose and stick the hose in the tank. Now do you get bubbles?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

You must understand that "Top Fin" is a store brand that often is the cheapest product that Petsmart could find to slap their label onto. I find that even the best "Top Fin" brand products do not hold up well when compared to even the next cheapest brand of the same product in the store. As an example, the filters look like a poor imitation of the Whisper series of filters.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Its because its top fin. top fin, like oldman said, is an extremely poor brand.


----------

